# Post a picture of yourself



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

For those of you who don't care about who sees you, post a picture of yourself .

Keep it appropriate, of course. Bonus points for showing some of your tech-gear in the picture, too.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm the one at the left.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 2, 2009)

@Beastie

Best post every!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Starting a mugshot thread and not posting your own mugshot is kind of odd don't you agree?


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm holding up a picture to the screen right now.  Can you see it?


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 3, 2009)

That is a bizzare thread idea indeed.
The irony, is that you started the thread without your own mugshot 
  --Q


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 3, 2009)

*I'm a ninja*


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> That is a bizzare thread idea indeed.
> The irony, is that you started the thread without your own mugshot
> --Q




Eh, maybe if some people post their own (real) pics, I'd consider it.


----------



## lyuts (Dec 3, 2009)

I think if somebody wanted to share his picture, he would have used it as his avatar.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think necessarily, avatar is seen on every post, this is a one time thing; show and forget about it .

If you don't want to show a picture, by all means, don't. But if you want to, go for it.


----------



## Penel (Dec 4, 2009)

This picture of me was taken in Feb 2009 just in Niagara Falls, ON, CA.

I am a regular at the Craps table at both Fallsview and Casino Niagara 

I play the dark side, "Dont Pass Line". I am not liked much at every Craps table I play at


----------



## jrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, it took 10 replies, but you finally got someone to post their picture.


----------



## Penel (Dec 4, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> Well, it took 10 replies, but you finally got someone to post their picture.



LOL, I assume I get some sort of prize? haha.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 4, 2009)

The responses are actually funny. I guess people here don't like to reveal their portrait-with-fluffy blog links. I'm new here, so I'll post a page with me just for the heck of it.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 4, 2009)

Well if you are really interested, I'm in some of these pics


----------



## Penel (Dec 4, 2009)

Interesting pictures so far guys. Keep them coming


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 4, 2009)

Me wielding a cheese slicer +3 of cheese slaying.






My pimped laptop


----------



## anomie (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's me with a beard. (I could probably dig up a better photo, but I am lazy, so I'm instead ganking one from my profile on a contracting site.)


----------



## jrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> My pimped laptop



T500? How well does OpenBSD run on it?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

It's a T61, and OpenBSD runs ok on it ... There are issues, but there are always issues on laptops ...


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 5, 2009)

*as you can see, very few beards, hats, & pipes*



			
				jrick said:
			
		

> T500? How well does OpenBSD run on it?



Indeed.  I'm thinking about putting OpenBSD on this old x40 I have lying here (unbunutu makes me very angry when I try to actually DO stuff with it: it's like 50% of the suck of windows98, i.e. a whole lot of bad ugliness).

Oh, I'm somewhere in this picture.  (I'm the one with the beard & hat & pipe)


----------



## jrick (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm just wondering how well OpenBSD will run on my T500 with things like ACPI. I probably would be using OpenBSD right now if it had wifi drivers for my card (I went for the Realtek RTL8192SE thinking it was an Atheros chip), but sadly they don't either.


----------



## Penel (Dec 5, 2009)

Carpetsmoker - I love the blowfish! Deadly stuff aha

anomie - I did the same thing. I just grab my headshot off my blog site hehe.


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, heh. You asked for it. This is from the main page of my ridiculous little homesite at QueueVonQu.com
GIMP is purty nifty :e


----------



## Penel (Dec 8, 2009)

Purple_Q - Thats a badass picture you made! Gimp always gets the job done


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks :e


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's mine. It's funny to have things printed on t-shirts


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 17, 2009)

@Purple_Q

Agreed. That is one badass picture.

Anyway my picture from a few years ago.


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.nodtveidt.net/easton.jpg
http://www.nodtveidt.net/closeup.jpg
http://www.nodtveidt.net/adosorken.jpg
http://www.nodtveidt.net/memyselfandmunchkin.jpg


----------



## little_princess (Dec 22, 2009)

No girls yet? Well, I don't want to be the first one...


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 23, 2009)

From this summer -- the most recent photo of me. xP


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 23, 2009)

little_princess said:
			
		

> No girls yet? Well, I don't want to be the first one...



Sadly it looks like you may be the first to post her pics on the forum, I can post one of me in a sombrero and seedy Mexican fake moustache if that's any consolation.

Oxyd you havent got any relatives in the UK have you? as you look the spitting image of a guy I know.


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 23, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Oxyd you havent got any relatives in the UK have you? as you look the spitting image of a guy I know.



No, none that I know of.  As far as I know, all my ancestors were from somewhere in Central or Eastern Europe.


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well this guy is a spitting image of you, I will dig out a picture and post it.


----------



## anomie (Dec 24, 2009)

little_princess said:
			
		

> No girls yet? Well, I don't want to be the first one...



Maybe you'll inspire the other one.  (Forum membership: 2 girls, 9,998 dudes.)


----------

